

Drugs lose effictiveness in Space - suprgeek
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/health-13092523

======
mrspeaker
The typo makes me hear the headline with a New Zealand accent.

------
Groxx
> _"Repackaging of medicines into containers that do not give the medicines
> the protection required to moisture, oxygen and light can have a detrimental
> effect on their stability."_

I'm not sure what that quote is implying. Were the ones on the space station
packaged differently than the ones on Earth? Wouldn't that add a bunch more
variables to the experiment?

------
salemh
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sex_in_space> "Numerous physiological changes
have been noted during spaceflight, many of which may affect sex and
procreation, although it remains unclear whether such effects are due to
gravity changes, radiation, noise, vibration, isolation, disrupted circadian
rhythms, stress, or a combination of these factors.[5]"

------
CallMeV
I wonder. What about microgravity?

Could the lessening of gravity's influence distort the structure of both the
drug compounds and the chemical receptors in the body in unpredictable ways,
so that they no longer chemically interact with one another?

------
ssn
Wonder if diseases are also affected.

